# Need A Spot Of Help Updating To Gingerbread On My Dx



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

So I rooted my Droid X a long time ago with the old OLD tushy "RootMyX" application. I also had z4. Don't ask why. I do believe I unrooted once with z4 to try and get GB when it dropped but when it failed i rerooted with z4. Then z4 acted like I had never been rooted so that's been uninstalled because its useless (I could be wrong, I'm not very good at this).

So I'm stuck on Android Version 2.2.1/System Version 2.3.340.MB810.Verizon.en.US and on Monday mornings about...8:30 it attempts an OTA update. Usually biweekly. It chews through the whole battery during my 8 AM class, and manages to fail every time. But after playing around with GB on my CM7 TouchPad I kinda wanna install that.

Except I have no clue what so ever on how to do this. I've seen the terms SBF, deodex, etc thrown around and that is greek to me. I DID install Bootstrapper and made a backup so I did manage to follow that part.

What do I have to do? And I'd like to save the text messages/data/everything on my phone, but I would like the newer version. I only rooted it to freeze/kill the horrible stock apps and to get a few bonus applications like Wireless Tether which has been a lifesaver. So I'd like to keep the majority of what I got going here and update the system. But, like I said, there doesn't seem to be a real simple guide and to read the guides you need some level of initiation into the Cult of Android Acronyms. I'm willing to learn but I really just wanna get Gingerbread on this damn thing finally.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

you can use titanium backup to save your apps
use sms backup to save sms

then do the .602 sbf here http://rootzwiki.com...elinks-dx-sbfs/


----------



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

razorloves said:


> then do the .602 sbf here http://rootzwiki.com...elinks-dx-sbfs/


I've read that thread, and I know that is A Thing I need to do, but I still don't know what in the HELL that means. THAT is the question I'm after. I know I need to get X file to do Y thing but I don't know what the hell X file is or what it does. When they say "out of the box" are we talking a total reformat of the phone or what? Like I said, I want to keep as much of what I have set up in terms of preferences, apps, data, and etc intact. So when they say "out of the box" that is A) Not very clear and B.) Doesnt sound like what I'm after. Unless that sort of reformat is unavoidable.

EDIT: Also, which SMS backup? There's a good dozen or so.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

the ota update is failing because you've changed stuff in the /system directory by freezing apps. just unfreeze the bloat apps you froze and the ota update will work.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

And that will maintain root? And what happens if, say, I didn't know what I was doing and killed them. Like CityID. Pretty sure I nuked that.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Use Titanium Backup to backup your USER applications.
There is an option called "batch" to do this.
Use .602 sbf from here:
http://rootzwiki.com...elinks-dx-sbfs/
Or follow this guide:





Open "Contacts" and select options > export to SD (I think it's called)
This is just in case you didn't backup with google's servers.

Once you're booted up (now in gingerbread):
Dial ##7764726
SPC password: 000000
Select "User Activation", Change "MIN" to your full 10 digit number, change "MDN" to your 10 digit number, press "Done".
Press your Home Button.
Your phone will restart...this time 3G will come up.
*228 option 2
*228 option 1

Re-root:
http://rootzwiki.com...t-your-droid-x/

Install Titanium Backup.
Restore applications.
Open contacts > import to SD

Ta-da.
You're on gingerbread.
And have all of your apps/contacts.
Change the settings back (which will take 3 minutes or so) yourself.

This will be a sure-fire way of doing this...regardless of what you've changed in your phone.

Edit:
This process will take about an hour, FYI.
But it's really quite simple and is %90 waiting for your phone to do the work.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Once you're booted up (now in gingerbread):
> Dial ##7764726
> SPC password: 000000
> Select "User Activation", Change "MIN" to your full 10 digit number, change "MDN" to your 10 digit number, press "Done".
> ...


HUH. lol
why this? no need for this part unless he lives outside of verizon coverage.
the rest was perfect though.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Tempest said:


> And that will maintain root? And what happens if, say, I didn't know what I was doing and killed them. Like CityID. Pretty sure I nuked that.


if you dont want to sbf, then you can grab the maderstock .340 zip from here http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4AO672L1
then open the zip and look in the system/app folder. all the apk's are there. so you can just replace the ones that you deleted.
then using adb or Root Explorer set the proper permissions on the apk's you replaced. if you dont know what permissions to set, just look at the permissions on another apk in that folder.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

razorloves said:


> HUH. lol
> why this? no need for this part unless he lives outside of verizon coverage.
> the rest was perfect though.


Any time I SBF I have to reactivate my phone for some reason?
I get a blue triangle in my notification bar and no 3G/Cell access,
I thought this was normal...
But it did seem odd that way-back when I posed the question it was so hard to find an answer.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

grab one of the 1KDstaz flashdrive .imgs. It Flashes by the good ole' linux way. The easiest way by far. Good luck.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Any time I SBF I have to reactivate my phone for some reason?
> I get a blue triangle in my notification bar and no 3G/Cell access,
> I thought this was normal...
> But it did seem odd that way-back when I posed the question it was so hard to find an answer.


yea, the blue triangle is normal after an sbf. when it first boots up after sbf it says it has to activate. you hit yes then choose option 1 and it does it. at least that's how it's always worked for me.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> grab one of the 1KDstaz flashdrive .imgs. It Flashes by the good ole' linux way. The easiest way by far. Good luck.


linux way doesnt't flash the radio portion of the sbf, so it's not that great. only good if it's the absolute last and only option you have.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I just flashed the radio first. But your gonna have to activate the phone either way, so i guess it really doesn't matter. I'm never been a fan of RSD Lite.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

razorloves said:


> yea, the blue triangle is normal after an sbf. when it first boots up after sbf it says it has to activate. you hit yes then choose option 1 and it does it. at least that's how it's always worked for me.


Oh wow.
I've always bypassed the android.
And spammed the back/home key until all of that "Lul, we can't accezz serverz" shit passes by and manually activated.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Oh wow.
> I've always bypassed the android.
> And spammed the back/home key until all of that "Lul, we can't accezz serverz" shit passes by and manually activated.


lol...yea, i hate that backup assistant crap.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I miss my X days, but i do like how you don't have to activate the bionic. Just flash and go.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

Okay I appreciate the help. But what the hell is SBF?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Its a Single Binary File containing all the images that RSD Lite uses to flash your systems. In short, its magic.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Okay I appreciate the help. But what the hell is SBF?


it returns your phone to completely stock "out of the box" software. For example, if you were to go buy a brand new droid x, and you pull it out of the box, it will be in the same condition as if you just flashed an sbf to it.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

So I transfer the backups to my pc, keeping the bootstrap backup in case this goes south, run the SBF with the RSD life program, reactivate my phone, restore the message and app backups and reroot.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Tempest said:


> So I transfer the backups to my pc, keeping the bootstrap backup in case this goes south, run the SBF with the RSD life program, reactivate my phone, restore the message and app backups and reroot.
> 
> Am I missing anything?


sounds good. you can leave stuff on your memory card. doing an sbf doesnt touch your mem card, so everything will still be on it aftrwards.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

I also gotta clean up my files, there's a few directories that are for old apps I've since uninstalled.

I'm a little apprehensive about going through this. I'm not nearly as knowledgeable as I feel I should be in order to do this sort of thing. I'll give it a shot tomorrow when I have a bit of time after sedation and injections.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Just follow my post, and you'll be RIGHT where you want to be.
Promise.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

Alright thanks all.

But Verizon is trying to install an update and that concerns me. That wont brick anything right, just fail and eat my battery as it does on monday mornings.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tempest said:


> So I transfer the backups to my pc, keeping the bootstrap backup in case this goes south, run the SBF with the RSD life program, reactivate my phone, restore the message and app backups and reroot.
> 
> Am I missing anything?


You should be good. When you restore backups, if you use Titanium Backup, when you restore system apps (if you do) make sure you install app only with no data, because if it was installed on a ROM with different framework (i.e. Froyo and you are going to GB) it can break it and you will have to SBF. User apps (games and whatnot) are *usually* a-ok to restore with app and data, but note the *usually* - I can't gaurantee it'll work for all user apps, but I've never had any issues.

And about the update - I assume you already SBF to .602? If so the update that's coming down is .605. Have you already re-rooted after SBF? If so, you may lose root after the system update if its successful, so you may need to re-do that part. But it *shouldn't* cause any further issues than that. The usual process that I do when I SBF is:

Titanium Backup -> Batch Backup (All)
Contacts -> Export to SD Card (In case any issues with Google Sync, just a failsafe)
SBF to .602 (Use instructions that are literally everywhere on how to do)
Re-root (Using Pete's Tool)
Install Rom Manager / Droid X Bootstrap
Flash ROM (I usually use MIUI, which upon first flash you should Clear Data, Cache/Dalvik, and Battery Stats with the flash)
Re-Enable Root Permissions
Re-Install Rom Manager / Droid X Bootstrap
Re-Install Titanium Backup
Batch Restore (Selective apps with NO data, various needed system apps)
Batch Restore (Selective apps WITH data, games usually)
Theme!

Once you flash a ROM that has a different system framework, it should stop the auto-updates from Verizon. I've never had an auto-update from Verizon since I've got my phone in September of last year


----------



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually I haven't done anything so far. I'm still on 2.2.1/.304 but that OTA didn't eat my whole battery and seemed to download successfully. If I install that is there a risk? I'm gonna toss it on the charger, its at 50% so I'm kinda curious. I mean hell, all else fails I just SBF and do the whole thing like its from scratch.

Also, what directories are the backups for titanium and bootstap's nandroid in?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Actually I haven't done anything so far. I'm still on 2.2.1/.304 but that OTA didn't eat my whole battery and seemed to download successfully. If I install that is there a risk? I'm gonna toss it on the charger, its at 50% so I'm kinda curious. I mean hell, all else fails I just SBF and do the whole thing like its from scratch.
> 
> Also, what directories are the backups for titanium and bootstap's nandroid in?


Hmm thats strange. Usually if you've frozen or deleted the bloat it fails OTA. When I first got my X I had done an update to Froyo from Eclair using the old, OLD leaked Froyo (before it was officially out on the X) so my update to GB was a tad bit more painful than others, and because it had a different framework than the OTA it never even offered a system update to me. So for that I'm a bit in the dark. I would assume that yes, you may try installing it and like you said if all else fails you can SBF and do it from scratch. If you are able to I'd recommend doing the backups first of course, and I'd recommend you are at a full battery before you attempt anything. It is always best to be at a full battery when you SBF, because if something gets messed up during the process you *only* have that charge to fix it. The phone will not charge when it's "bricked" so to speak.

As far as backups go, the Titanium Backups are in a folder on the SD called "Titanium Backup" - if you want a backup on the computer just grab the whole file and copy-pasta it to your PC. I haven't use nandroids in a while because I generally just Titanium Backup or SBF if something goes really awry, but I believe there should either be a nandroid file on your SD card or it should just put them in the root of the SD.

In general, I'd recommend you stick with the tried-and-true formula for updating to GB from a rooted Froyo, which is the SBF method, because if you follow all the steps as clearly outlined, it should be pretty simple and be gauranteed to give you a well-working stock version of GB when it's all said and done. You may be able to take the OTA update, but because you've done some other system modifications such as freezing/removing bloat, it could cause unforseen issues down the line due to the fact it won't fully restore all system apps and bloat, whereas the SBF will give a true "factory reset" so to speak. But really its up to you. I'd just caution you to be familiar with the SBF process prior to doing anything (use the link in razorloves signature) and make sure you are at a full battery before any attempts, especially your first time because it can be a bit of a learning experience. I've successfully SBF'd probably 9-10 times (I'm not a Dev so I don't need to do it all the time) and I've had probably 2-3 different results while doing it. Each time it worked, but each time was also a bit of a learning experience when something changed.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 16, 2011)

Hm. Only bloat I think I really nuked were CityID and Skype which I reinstalled.

But if I can avoid CityID thatd be great because that thing sucks tushy.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Hm. Only bloat I think I really nuked were CityID and Skype which I reinstalled.
> 
> But if I can avoid CityID thatd be great because that thing sucks tushy.


Once your SBFed or updated you can freeze/nuke it again


----------

